# Cat Guides Break Law



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

KSL recently ran a piece about some cat hunting guides who were maiming the animals so that their clients could follow, and shoot the animals easier. I would like to know your feelings on this. 

I know guides want to prove their prowess and that there is a macho aspect to the guiding business (can't tell you how many fishermen and hunters have to mention that they are guides, have been guides, or want to be guides).

It seems that it is all about the money now. Even the DWR mock the ethics of sportsmanship in the name of money with the big money bids for trophy mule deer hunts on Antelope Island. To hunt a deer on Antelope Island in such a confined place with little to no cover, in my opinion, does not promote true hunting ethics. I know they need the money, but where do we draw the line?

I think their is too much pressure for a guide to provide success and this is what leads to poor sportsman type behaviors. What do you think?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I dont have a problem with guides,BUT I do have a problem with anyone who hurts a animal purposely for any reason.Before anyone jumps on me,I mean knowingly makes a animal suffer before dispaching it.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

As the hunter that hired the guide. I would also be pretty disappointed in the guide as well.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

HighNDry said:


> KSL recently ran a piece about some cat hunting guides who were maiming the animals so that their clients could follow, and shoot the animals easier. I would like to know your feelings on this.
> 
> I know guides want to prove their prowess and that there is a macho aspect to the guiding business (can't tell you how many fishermen and hunters have to mention that they are guides, have been guides, or want to be guides).
> 
> ...


I started guiding fishing folks at the ripe old age of 15 at grandpa's marina and personally I cannot stand any guide who does anything but fair chase. I've known "guides" who baited, caged and did other illegal crap and never considered them a guide. If you aren't good enough to put your clients on the game or fish with your skills then shame on you for taking people's money. I also can't stand these so called "hunting" shows on TV where the "host" goes hunting on a private land preserve that has no hunting pressure and they practically raise the deer, bear etc like cattle so some "hunter" can pay through the nose for the "privilege" of getting a trophy animal that's been fed and nurtured to his size then his every movement tracked day and night by someone else and all you do is show up, be driven to a tree stand with all the comforts of your home and climb up and wait for the animal to show up on time and blast him. Sorry folks but to me that's not hunting. OK I'm finished ranting now.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=33799513&ni...t-in-illegal-cat-poaching-case&s_cid=queue-18

This is what I love: Rogers was fined $5000.00

Each client paid up to $7500.00 for mountain lions and $1,500.00 for bobcats with a total of 30 animals. Let's just assume that half were bobcats and half were mountain lions. That makes a total of about $135,000.00 that Rogers made in a 3 year time span poaching these things with clients.

So now this guy is forced to stay at home and roam the internet enjoying whatever luxury may come with his $130,000.00? I sure hope he tips the pizza delivery guy....

I think I am in the wrong business....


----------

